# hard drive repair



## rgsgww (Jul 5, 2008)

stevecz77 said:


> yesterday my room mate asked to use my external, took it out of my lap top bag, and plugged in my laptop power cable and he triped the house power, he put 19 v dc instead of 12dc through it, asking if anyone knows how i can atleast just remove the valuable info on it, ta



There are services you can have recover the data on it.

If you mean destroy...a torx bit, a hammer and a plastic bag will do.

You could get a hard drive of the same exact model and swap the circuit board on the back with the new one. This might not work though.

From what you said, I understand that he plugged the actual power cable form the laptop into the external, right?


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

Its very likely that the power regulator/control electronics are blown, but h/d itself is OK! I've never been involved with the repair of an external h/d, but I have a hunch that the drive itself could be connected up, as SATA drive in a desktop computer that is compatible with SATA. Then the data could be recovered!


----------



## rgsgww (Jul 5, 2008)

Now I think you could take it out, get and ide or sata to usb adapter (depends on internal disk) should work.


----------



## kfer (Jan 19, 2009)

I am wondering if the data will remain in contact in that situation. I has a similar situation with my hard drive but nothing worked.


----------



## rgsgww (Jul 5, 2008)

kfer said:


> I am wondering if the data will remain in contact in that situation. I has a similar situation with my hard drive but nothing worked.



It depends...sometimes the damage is worse than you think.


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

rgsgww said:


> It depends...sometimes the damage is worse than you think.


 Never hurts to try! Gibson Research Corp specializes in h/d recovery! (grc.com ) Depends on how important the data is!


----------



## Rasputin (Feb 19, 2008)

How the heck did he manage to fit the laptop PS into the external slot? They're usually very different sized (Parking a Cadillac in a closet, as they say).

I'm pretty sure if you popped the case open you'd find that the circuit board is fried, which is just a USB to IDE or SATA adapter. Like most other people said, open it up and get an adapter like this one and you should be able to pull the info off of it.


----------

